# apsfilter and hpijs



## jotawski (Feb 16, 2010)

hi sirs,

i have problem installing apsfilter.  it does not include hpijs which is good but it runs depend on it and that's why i can not istall apsfitler


```
[~] % grep BROKEN /usr/ports/print/hpijs/Makefile
BROKEN=		does not install
[~] % grep hpijs /usr/ports/print/apsfilter/Makefile
RUN_DEPENDS+=	hpijs:${PORTSDIR}/print/hpijs
[~] %
```

moreover, i am not quite sure if hp laserjet 1020 is supported by apsfilter or not.

many thanks for any helps and hints.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## cpcnw (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, in same boat, shame as I only had to install cups+hpijs ports and it always worked first time. Not any more 

Building foomatic now - wish me luck !


----------



## jotawski (Feb 17, 2010)

cpcnw said:
			
		

> Yep, in same boat, shame as I only had to install cups+hpijs ports and it always worked first time. Not any more
> 
> Building foomatic now - wish me luck !



i will try foomatic too.  many thanks indeed.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## jotawski (Feb 17, 2010)

to cpcnw,

i have finished installing foomatics-filter but no idea on how to set up it to work.  is that look like to /etc/printcap entry ?

tia.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## cpcnw (Feb 17, 2010)

This is what I get so far :-


```
# grep ulpt /var/run/dmesg.boot
ulpt0: <HP Business Inkjet 1200, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
```

I then tried ;


```
# echo 'Test' >> /dev/ulpt0
```

This produces the word Test on its own on the top left of a blank page after which the page is ejected.

Next I tried ;


```
# lptest >> /dev/ulpt0
```

This produces one line on a page then spews out loads of blank pages resulting in me switching off printer.

I then added thee following to /etc/printcap


```
HP1200|HP|HP Business inkjet 1200:\
        :lp=/dev/ulpt0:\
        :af=/etc/ppd/HP_Business_Inkjet_1200.ppd:\
        :if=/usr/local/libexec/if-simple:\
        :sh:sd=/var/spool/lpd:\
        :lf=/var/log/lpd-errs:
```

I put my printer .ppd in /etc/ppd

and copied if-simple from /usr/share/examples/printing into /usr/local/libexec/if-simple and made executable. I then started lpd with just ;


```
# lpd
```

I then tried the following test ; 


```
# echo 'Test' | lpr -PHP1200
```

which produced the word Test on its own on the top left of a blank page after which the page is ejected.

Next I tried the staircase test as follows


```
# lptest 20 5 | lpr -PHP1200
```

which produced 5 short sections, one line below each other and spaced across the page.

I repeated this but using the hpif example and this produced the required results shown in the basic printer setup page in the handbook.

I then installed foomatic-filters and ghoscript8 [fm need libgs] and referenced foomatic-rip in my printcap file.

At the bottom of the output of /var/log/lpd-errs showed ;


```
hpijs: not found
GPL Ghostscript 8.70: Can't start ijs server "hpijs"
```

The way I interpret this is that to use foomatic-rip filter you have to have a working hpijs server installation. And hpijs is broken, end of. I did notice however that there is an 'ijs-server-example' in the working folder for gs?

Next I created the 'ifhp' example from the advanced printing page of the handbook [ammended the DEVICE section to chp2200 which is the closest gs model to my model] and made executable.

I then ammended /etc/printcap to use 'ifhp'

I can now print from my editor and get colour prints from Opera.

TODO: 
Read the Ghostscript Doco
Try and understand what the hell I'm doing ??!!!


----------



## cpcnw (Feb 17, 2010)

Out of interest I think that hpijs port is only broken due to a dependency on a previous jpeg library / Perl version. When I installed FreeBSD 8.0 on another computer a while ago from pkgs only, it actually worked.

However, from now on I don't think I'll be bothering with cups. The lpd stuff is already installed so all I need is Ghostscript [unless anyone knows how I can get away with not needing that for pretty prints?]


----------



## jotawski (Feb 18, 2010)

many thanks indeed.  i have to read line by line and use a lot abilities of my gray cells.  what i afraid is a bunch of blank papers ejected out of printer so once more time many thanks indeed for your experience.

i will read and re-read what you've written and try mine.

regards,
jotawski


----------

